# Thank you Tuscarora!



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for coming out. I hope Hinky gets you setup correctly for the next go around.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Some scores from today's "Firecracker 560" held at Tuscarora Archers in Frederick, MD:

PRO M-FS
Tom Coblentz - 557
Randy Hinkelman - 554
Mike Leiter - 554

AMFS - AA
Justin Paulino - 557
Chris Johnson - 552
Trent Aldridge - 549
Jay Rowland - 543
Randy McCauley - 541
Jamie Wilbanks - 537
Bruce Hoefs - 503

AMFS - A
Roger Harris - 534
Mike Kolsan - 533
Bob Wise - 526
Andrew Everett - 522
Tony McDavid - 489
David "Bowgod" Reed - Score to Follow

AMFS - B
Wes Reeves - 524
Alan Rigney - 513
Jim Miller - 488
Steve Kirk - Score to Follow

AMFS - C
Brian Hendricks - 484
Ross Reed - Score to Follow
Todd Kelch - Score to Follow

AFFS - A
Lisa Rowland - 526
Faye Wise - 510
Rachel Dabb - Score to Follow
Susan Eros - Inc.

BHFS
Bob Remsburg - 442
Robert Miller (age 13) - 349

BareBow
George Light, Jr - 450

Cub
Wyatt Hoefs - 501

One group was still out enjoying the woods and weather when I left. I'll follow-up with their scores when I get them in.

Thanks to everyone for coming out:teeth: and to Bob Wise, Faye Wise, Wes Reeves, Jim Miller, Kathleen Held and Josh Held for all of their help working the shoot and preparing the course for the shoot.:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the scores.. !


looks like your'e settling-in with the scope.. i'm shopping right now..:mg:


if BG doesn't turn in a score, let me know and i will keep hounding him...

:shade:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> thanks for the scores.. !
> 
> 
> looks like your'e settling-in with the scope.. i'm shopping right now..:mg:
> ...



I'm sure he will turn in a score. I should have written down his score. It wasn't one of his better efforts.. lol


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I shot better than I scored. I shot a lot of 19s which if I pull my head out of my backside will become 20's. Several 3x 19's.

Bowgod was still on the course when I left. He'll send his scores in later today.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Thanks for coming out. I hope Hinky gets you setup correctly for the next go around.


Had a great time Sweetie.. New set of strings will help. But still gotta get marks. Btw... I'm B class.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> It wasn't one of his better efforts.. lol


Well there is the understatement of the year lol.

I fell back into old habits on Sunday. It's the same thing I was doing last year, I get so caught up in the company, and goofing off that I don't focus on shooting. I had done pretty well most of the year at flipping the switch when I got to the stake, but was just having too much fun on Sunday to turn it off even if just for a second.

Don't get to shoot with Steve very often, and with all the other entertainment I just have to chalk that round up to "a good time"

But there is always next week I guess. I have to take Ross, and Rachel to a hunters ED course this coming week end so I won't get to shoot until the following week. And by the looks of the MAA schedule it is going to work out perfect for me to get a little redemption.


----------

